# Disney/ft Wilderness



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Headed out to Mickey Camp this weekend. As always, we will be riding our bikes around Fort Wilderness looking or other Outbacks. 
Safe travel to all who might be on the road this weekend. John and Phillip


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Travel safe guys !! Enjoy!!

Now that you mention it, we need to start making our Ft Wilderness plans for next year.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Better get on it! WE have made all of ours for 2010. They recetly released the 2010 dates for booking. phillip


----------



## One State At A Time (Aug 10, 2009)

I will be there this coming weekend also, Youngest DD Birthday Oct 6 So we making a quick trip down, Maybe We will see you there...

Safe Travels to all!!!


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

One State At A Time said:


> I will be there this coming weekend also, Youngest DD Birthday Oct 6 So we making a quick trip down, Maybe We will see you there...
> 
> Safe Travels to all!!!


We will look for you, for sure. If you see us first, please stop and say hello. We do have an Outbackers.com sticker on the fiver. Have a good trip down. Phillip


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Gosh I love Disney! Wish so much we could go again! I'll be wishing even more when the temps are in the 40's here in a few months!









Hey! By then it will be Christmas time!







Awww, look how pretty that looks...


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

have a safe fun trip!!!


----------



## Williams Family (Mar 10, 2009)

jdpm said:


> Headed out to Mickey Camp this weekend. As always, we will be riding our bikes around Fort Wilderness looking or other Outbacks.
> Safe travel to all who might be on the road this weekend. John and Phillip


Just got back last Saturday from 7 days here. I really enjoyed the campground. It was less than 1/3rd full until the Friday before we left and then people started coming in. Hope you enjoy it as much as we did.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Williams Family said:


> Headed out to Mickey Camp this weekend. As always, we will be riding our bikes around Fort Wilderness looking or other Outbacks.
> Safe travel to all who might be on the road this weekend. John and Phillip


Just got back last Saturday from 7 days here. I really enjoyed the campground. It was less than 1/3rd full until the Friday before we left and then people started coming in. Hope you enjoy it as much as we did.
[/quote]

Yeah, weekday camping is the best!!!! But alas some of us work normal M - F hours. I would love to see Ft Wildnerss almost empty, that would be a first for me.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

Today, we returned home from our weekend at Ft wilderness. Awesome weather and a big, bright, full moon. 
We saw about 5 other Outback rvs there but no Outbackers.com stickers. Nor did we see anyone around the rvs. So we missed "One State at a Time", too! 
We will be back for Halloween weekend. John and Phillip


----------



## One State At A Time (Aug 10, 2009)

jdpm said:


> Today, we returned home from our weekend at Ft wilderness. Awesome weather and a big, bright, full moon.
> We saw about 5 other Outback rvs there but no Outbackers.com stickers. Nor did we see anyone around the rvs. So we missed "One State at a Time", too!
> We will be back for Halloween weekend. John and Phillip


John, sorry we missed you we are in the 900 loop, we didn't arrive till late Saturday. Still here trying to take advantage of the extended hours at magic kingdom
maybe next time 
One state


----------



## LILLUKIE (Jan 10, 2005)

We will be leaving Syracuse NY on Wed. Oct. 21st arriving for check in on Saturday and Staying thru Nov. 1. So we can take it all in. We have stickers hope to see some other OUTBACKERS.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

We will be back there for Hallowen weekend. We arrive FRI and leave on Sunday. We will keep an eye out for you guys. Phillip and John


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

LILLUKIE said:


> We will be leaving Syracuse NY on Wed. Oct. 21st arriving for check in on Saturday and Staying thru Nov. 1. So we can take it all in. We have stickers hope to see some other OUTBACKERS.


Sorry John and I missed you guys. We rode our bikes by about 10 times but never saw anyone around your site. If the truck was there, the golf was gone or visa versa! We were parked in the 1700 loop.
I hope you had a great time. We did. Safe travels back up to NY. phillip and john


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

I already want to go back, we were in the 700 loop, not sure if I'll pay for a preferred loop again, get a cheaper loop and bring a golf cart from home.


----------

